# Morris 7 year old seal bi colour ragdoll seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Morris is seeking a child free home, where he can be the boss. He is a friendly, but independent Ragdoll and he likes attention and fuss on his terms. He sometimes likes to sit on a lap, but other times chooses not to. He is used to having outside access. He is used to living wit other cats and dogs. He is not overly keen on being groomed and has had to be de matted in the past. His owner says, at this time his coat is generally matt free. He is happy to be handled.For more information about Morris, please click on the image.
you can find other info on Morris here
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in him please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home been found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

morris has now gone to his new home


----------

